# Onyx Sand or Gravel



## Glock Shooter (May 20, 2005)

For a planted tank (30 gals - 55watt of light), which size grain of Oynx should I use ... sand or gravel?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I perfer sand but either will work as long as the gravel isn't too big. You might want to add more light to the tank though.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're talking about the two kinds of Onyx, I'd say sand. IMO the gravel is too big (Larger than eco-complete).

If one bag of eco-complete wasn't enough for my 10g, I'd have put onyx sand over it.

--Mike


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The sand is very coarse and not real "sandy" IMO. I like it!


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

*Onyx*



Sir_BlackhOle said:


> The sand is very coarse and not real "sandy" IMO. I like it!


Onyx Sand is NOT coarse. Onyx Gravel is coarse, in most cases TOO coarse for good plant growth.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I disagree. If you compare onyx sand to, say, pool filter sand then the onyx is very coarse IMO.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

I have onyx sand mixed with some fluorite in my tanks and I think it is wonderful. Although onyx sand is more coarse than pool sand it is much much smaller than the onyx gravel (which are more like boulders in a planted tank). I was thinking of using the gravel, but after seeing how large each chuck was I quickly changed my mind.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

About a year ago, a rep for Seachem told me to use the Onyx Sand instead of Onyx Gravel. I have a tank with a 50/50 mix of Onyx Sand and Flourite.


----------



## Glock Shooter (May 20, 2005)

Left C said:


> About a year ago, a rep for Seachem told me to use the Onyx Sand instead of Onyx Gravel. I have a tank with a 50/50 mix of Onyx Sand and Flourite.


Can you shoot a picture of your mixture? I was thinking the combination of Onyx and Flourite would be stunning.


----------

